# Email from the forum - 3 times...



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I've got the email from the forum 3 times this morning - I don't mind it once, but 3 is a little much - any ideas Jae, Kev?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> I've got the email from the forum 3 times this morning


Me too - no idea why though. I see Jae was beavering away early this AM sending the email out, so he might be able to give us an answer?

The main thing though is the site is fixed, runs super fast and the search is working better than ever after the mammoth task of indexing all those years of posts!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Sorry about that, the PHPBB Mailer function timed out and doesnt support a resume. This is why Ill be sending them via our Emailing tool in the future.

BR

Jae


----------

